# LV4-26 has 3000!



## Kelly B

Jean-Michel has made the harrowing voyage from Zeta II Reticuli for the 3000th time!
Thank you so much for your support, encouragement, and good cheer. Your questions are always fun, and your answers always helpful. Best wishes for many more.


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Mei


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!    

Alundra.


----------



## cuchuflete

Merci Jean-Michel!

 When one sees LV4-26 with a thread title, we know for sure,
it's time for fun.

Always stimulating, enjoyable, thought-provoking, intelligent.


Best regards,
Cuchu

​


----------



## Whodunit

*Merci Jean-Michel pour tous tes messages qui m'encouragent à continuer à éstudier le français. *

* Félicitations. *​


----------



## DDT

Pour ta sympathie et tes posts très helpful

*MERCI 3000 FOIS !!!​*  ​
DDT


----------



## panjandrum

Hi LV4-26.
Congratulations on the 3k.
Thanks and profound appreciation for your input to the forums.
For questions asked as well as questions answered.
Panj


----------



## LV4-26

Heartiest thanks to you all for your congratulations and your friendly answers to my posts. I can't believe I've been travelling through all those 3000 light-years in so little time. A rift in the space time continuum, probably.

And...yes, cuchu, you're right, it's 1150.


----------



## Agnès E.

Trinquons à ta sant...hips, Jean-Michel !
On en est à la 22 157...hièps !


----------



## te gato

*Congratulations LV4-26..*
I am so looking forward to your next...do I see 4000..how about 5000...????
tg


----------



## Isotta

Merci trois mille fois, Jean-Michel! Be it in the French forum, soit avec cette joyeuse bande de fous dans le forum anglais, your posts always enlighten, enliven and entertain! Looking forward to more--

Z.


----------



## geve

Il y a des chiffres ronds qui inspirent le respect. 
Il y a des "matricules" qui sont gages d'esprit et de qualité.
Quand les deux se rejoignent, on ne peut que s'incliner :
Félicitations, pour ce nouveau millier, en cette presque nouvelle année !


----------



## zam

Ta ténacité à traquer inlassablement le mot juste me fait penser à tes détectives qui se crèvent à ferrer la crapule comme d'autres cherchent à choper le saumon au vol. Ton obstination à trouver le ton exact où qu'il se planque me rappelle les interrogatoires de tes flics: sans merci et attention au faux pas. Ta détermination à travailler au corps la phrase intraitable et coriace (mais au final toujours chiadée et peaufinée au quart de virgule près) évoquent les mano a mano des meilleurs Daeninckx.
Et, last but not least, ton acharnement d'artisan-traducteur à remettre l'ouvrage cent fois sur le métier jusqu'à ce que perfection s'en suive, force l'admiration et t'honore. Pour ta 3000 ème, Bravo et Reeespekt !


----------



## ampurdan

Félicitations, LV4-26!!!


----------



## GenJen54

Okay - so I'm only 84 posts late.  

 3000 thanks 
for three thousand *out-of-this-world* contributions
 in both Fr-En and English Only.  
Your wisdom and insight are simply stellar.

Félicitations!

​


----------



## la grive solitaire

TROIS MILLE FELICITATIONS, JEAN-MICHEL ! ​


----------



## LV4-26

Merci à tous. Vous me voyez rouge (pardon, jaune)  de confusion.


----------



## Vanda

Monsieur, un poème brésilien sur l'art de mots pour vous qui les aime.(littéralement: excuse moi mon français ) Et un peu de travail pour les traduire 
 
Descobri aos 13 anos que o que me dava prazer nas 
leituras não era a beleza das frases, mas a doença 
delas. 
....
- Gostar de fazer defeitos na frase é muito 
saudável, o Padre me disse. 
 .....
Há que apenas saber errar bem o seu idioma. 
Esse Padre Ezequiel foi o meu primeiro professor de 
agramática.​ 
(Manoel de Barros)
 
*Bravo pour votre mots magiques!*​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, LV!*


*Thanks for helping to terraform this lifeless ball of rock into a warm, vibrant place to inhabit!*


----------

